# Dartmoor Devil



## Ian H (15 Oct 2009)

25th Oct. Anyone else doing this?


----------



## Garz (15 Oct 2009)

Any linkies/info?


----------



## aJohnson (15 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> Any linkies/info?



http://www.ctcdevon.co.uk/devil99.htm


----------



## Ian H (15 Oct 2009)

Or go to the AUK calendar for less eye strain.
http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm
Bovey Tracey, 25th Oct. Two entries because there are two starts, at 8 and at 9.


----------



## Ian H (26 Oct 2009)

100km over Dartmoor, with Widecombe Hill as the final challenge. There are three routes used in rotation and this year's was the hardest. Around 200 riders set off between 8 and 9am. The weather was remarkably good (gales and storms have featured in earlier editions). I tried something I haven't done before and fell off. Not high speed, but still got livid patches on shoulder, hip and elbow. Thoroughly enjoyable event.


----------



## Baggy (29 Oct 2009)

You got a mention in the Express and Echo!


----------



## Ian H (29 Oct 2009)

Baggy said:


> You got a mention in the Express and Echo!




Cor! Fame! 

I see they describe it as a 'cycle race'. 

One more to do and I get the 666 badge.


----------

